# What's a good scope for a Savage 111 gcns?



## 71challenger (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm not going to use this rifle for hunting, just occasional target shooting. I need something of decent quality at low cost. Something that will suffice for the range of a 30 06. Any suggestions?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Check out Barska and Konus. I have 2 of the former and one of the latter. They all have been great. I have the Konus M-30 on my Encore 7mm barrel so I know it takes a good bit of punishment without losing zero. I shot my mulie buck in a snow storm this year and it performed flawlessly. Good light, no fogging. I have the Barskas on a .22 and .204 so I don't know how they hold up to recoil.


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

depending on what you mean by low cost my first choice would be a Burris fullfield 3x9x40 ($199) if that is out of your price range i would get a bushnell banner i think you can get one at walmart for about $50


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Out of what has been stated i would go with the burris all the others are junk. If it was me i would save for a lupy, nikon or bushnell 3200 you can get one of them for 199 in swfa it is a 3-9x40. I bought cheap glass when i was younger the one thing i learned is you get what you pay for and dont skimp on glass. If you save and get a good scope you can always switch it to another rifle.


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

nikon buckmasters. will be clearer than all of those cheap scopes. but a buckmasters is not a monarch or a vx7. you can pick them up for about 200-250


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

buckmaster is a very nice scope


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

71challenger, don't get caught up in all the BS flying around.

For what you want at the prices you want the Barska and Konus are just fine.

I own 5 Leupolds, which all have been great from VXIIIs to the Ultimate Slam muzzle loader scope, 2 Nikon Buckmasters, one good one crap, The KonusPro M-30, in my experience good, 2 Barskas, in my experience good, and 2 Cabela's pine ridge scopes, both just fine.
These are the scopes I own, and have experience shooting, so I can only talk about these with any certainty.

If you are shooting during normal shooting hours, you will be just fine with either the Konus or Barska. The Konus M-30 I have was used in a very heavy snow storm to take my mule deer this year, and it performed flawlessly, no problem with brightness or clarityor fogging.

The only issue I have had with the Barska 6-24X40 being clear is when I use it on 20-24 power. From 6.5-18 is it just as clear as my Nikon Buckmaster 4.5-14, and so is the Konus.

The only thing I can't tell you from my experience with these is how the Barska will hold up against recoil. I have mine on a .204 so it may be junk on a 30-06, but I don't know.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Break on of those barska or konus and see how the customer service is. Leupy will fix the scopeno question asked. Why waste the money on a piece of crap and they are. Just save and get some thing good. If you are using it for deer hunting you have along time to save. If you realy want to see quality scopes look at nightforce nsx or us optics. Here is a test for you with the barska drop it and then see how well it holds the zero. optics is one thing i will not skimp on thats just me.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> Why waste the money on a piece of crap and they are.


you ever had any experience with them?

I used my Barska Tactical on my .204 again tonight sitting for yotes. It was clear and sharp right up to dark time. Wind and snow blowing all around, no fogging, no problems. Experience speaks volumes. When and or if it goes bad, I will say so, but until it does, it is a very good scope for the money. I guess I don't need to spend a ton of money to hit what I shoot at.



> I'm not going to use this rifle for hunting, just occasional target shooting. I need something of decent quality at low cost.


That rules out:


> If you are using it for deer hunting you have along time to save.


and also:


> nightforce nsx or us optics.


and most leupys too.



> Break on of those barska or konus and see how the customer service is.


IF I said IF it never breaks what does it matter how the CS is???
Do you know how the CS is? Have you had a bad experience with these scopes?

For what 71 Challenger wants Barska or Konus would be just fine.

I completely respect the you get what you pay for stuff and on most of my big game rifles I have VX-III's(which are not TOP of the line but they are proven) and my LR-260(when and if it ever gets here) will sport a Nightforce NXS. For simple target shooting/plinking there is no need 4 any thing spendy.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

yep had a barska guy at the sporting goods store told me it will work good. Edges foggy adjustments did not track for crap. if i would have just waited another 2 months and saved i could have bought a nikon, leaupy, or super sniper. If you really want cheap and quality get a fixed power scope if it is just for punching papper mayba a super sniper can find them for 299 in swfa and i hear great things about them.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

KurtR, in your shoes I would definately feel the same way. I have nothing but good things to say about them for now though. I guess maybe I don't expect a whole lot though. I have my .204 dialed in with the Barska Tac and 40gr Sierra Blitzkings at 100. I have shot some very small(at least for me) groups, and had really good luck with it out West shooting prairie dogs. I can't find any thing bad to say about it. Not that I won't later.

I have a Barska Hunter 1.5-6X40 on my Savage .22lr. I shoot CB shorts out of it to keep pests out of my wife's garden. I really don't expect much from that one. My longest shot is 20yds and it has been dialed in and not touched for 2 years. Does what I need it to do. The lighted cross hair is excellent for catching rabbits raiding the garden in the early morning.


----------



## 71challenger (Jan 21, 2009)

Well people thanks for all the replies. I did some research and went with a Swift Premier 676 4x12x40 for $164 delivered. The reason I liked this one is that it has a parallax adjustment that goes down to 10 yds, and a large exit pupil. Something that is great if shooting at closer distances than 100yds, which I will be doing. When soybeans are planted at my farm, I will be able to go 100yds, but when corn is planted, I'd just have the lenth of the yard to shoot, like maybe 30-40yds. Looks like a decent scope for what I'll use it for. I hope I did ok. Thanks again all!


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

71, I know a guy who is a pretty accomplished shooter in ND that swears by swift scopes. He told me that at comp shoots his sporter rifle and a swift scope beat heavy barreled rifles with big money scopes many times. I have only owned 1 swift, which was on a gun he sold me, and it worked just fine. GOOD BUY!!!


----------

